# Frame Notch Details



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

to begin, yes i have searched.
gonna get my frame notched soon
using a 2.5ID pipe, correct?
how thick should it be? 1/8" and 1/4" are the sizes and the 1/4 seems a little thick to me.. 
thank you in advance.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Frame Notch Details (mihneagabriel)*

1/8" to 3/16" should be ok
i use mostly 3/16" tubing and 1/8" plate


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Frame Notch Details (vdubfiend)*

ok so i ran into another problem... 
we tried to do my notch this past weekend and the mount that mounts the subframe to the frame is a lot bigger on the TDI's. it extends more toward the front of the car than all the other frames i have seen.
ill try to get a picture of my actual frame but here is a picture with the red outline to where the mount extends to








my question is, how, if at all, will this affect the strength? has anyone on here done a mkv TDI frame notch before? this just seems really weird. all help is appreciated. I spoke to drew dorbritz at HWB this weekend and he said that the frames on the MKVI gti is really thick but had no insight on the MKV TDI's...


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Frame Notch Details (mihneagabriel)*

I know this isn't much help...but if I was in Texas and I had some questions about notching, I would see if Drew had time to help and just let him handle it. It's worth whatever time/money it would take to make it right.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Frame Notch Details (DubberNix)*

this is a good idea, but unfortunately being a broke college student with no time to travel up to houston does not help my situation. 
i dont really need help doing the notch, i would just like insight from other who have done it on the TDI or know what other measures should be taken if that extra brace is a critical support.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ryanmiller has a tdi jetta and madtextureyo has a tdi golf so maybe ask them


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

i think the MKV has a different frame design than the MKIV and especially the MKI


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

edited as i didn't realize we were speaking of mk5


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (85vrcoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85vrcoupe* »_edited as i didn't realize we were speaking of mk5










its alright bro, im going to ask them as they might know something anyway. 

but if anyone knows about mk5 tdi frame notches please put in some insight.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

If your looking at the piece that is "supporting the frame" in your picture there are letters and numbers on it. With my notch i went to the 3rd letter in starting from the right of it and started my notch there using a 2.25 piece of pipe and it worked fine.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

my problem is that the subframe horn extends really far forward (no idea for what reason but im assuming that its for some structural reason)
and so the notch will cut the extended part right in half, clearly reducing some sort of support. ill take a picture tomorrow so you can see..


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (mihneagabriel)*

Use metal as thick as the doubled up section (or a tad thicker). The curve will be really strong. I'm a welder I should know these things







Nice clean cut btw! What'd you use to make it?


_Modified by themachasy at 5:15 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Sent ya a pm, its not an answer but might help a little http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Use metal as thick as the doubled up section (or a tad thicker). The curve will be really strong. I'm a welder I should know these things







Nice clean cut btw! What'd you use to make it?

_Modified by themachasy at 5:15 AM 4-28-2010_

thats not my notch, its a really good notch done on a gti which didnt need that subframe horn cut. ill just cut it then reinforce it.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

I cut that piece off on my GTI only about a 1/4 inch, then like others said use to good piece of steel and thick to reinforce the frame.


----------

